# volvio color amarillo verdoso en el monitor



## jj (Feb 20, 2008)

hola a todos
tengo el siguiente problema en el monitor de un momento a otro se puso de color amarillo verdoso que podria ser esto y como hago para corregir esta falla.
El monitor es un AOC modelo 5EA de 15 pulgadas


----------



## Residente (Feb 20, 2008)

¿Que tipo de monitor es? si tienes altavoces cerca sepáralos, por el imán.
Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 20, 2008)

move el cable de datos capas tengas el cable cortado o algun problema de soldaduras en la entrada del cable de datos. 
Te esta faltando el color azul por lo que veo ( tambien te puede haber dejado de funcionar alguno de los amplificador de un color )

contame si queres profundizamos un poco decime marca y modelo.


----------



## jj (Feb 21, 2008)

Gracias Residente y Karapalida por las respuestas oportunas.

El monitor es un AOC de 15", lo destape e hice una inspección visual y vi varios puntos de soldadura frios lo resolde conecte el monitor y dio el color normal al pareser este era el problema.

Gracias.

Atte,
jj


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 21, 2008)

ok me alegro que soluciono su problema, Saludos


----------



## jj (Mar 1, 2008)

hola a todos 

tengo el siguiente problema en un monitor AOC modelo 5AE el cual estaba presentando un color amarillo verdoso resolde unas soldaduras frias y volvio al color normal pero otra ves esta presentando el color amarillo a veces si a veces no osea no tiene estabilidad el color normal
necesito una ayuda con esto mil gracias.

atte
jj


----------



## El nombre (Mar 1, 2008)

Ummm Repasa las que te parece que estan bien. hay veces que vale la pena perder un poco el tiempo y resoldar toda la zona.
Suerte


----------



## jj (Mar 2, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> move el cable de datos capas tengas el cable cortado o algun problema de soldaduras en la entrada del cable de datos.
> Te esta faltando el color azul por lo que veo ( tambien te puede haber dejado de funcionar alguno de los amplificador de un color )
> 
> contame si queres profundizamos un poco decime marca y modelo.




Hola 
karapalida

volvio el color amarillo al monitor, como me habias comentado recientemente si queria profundizar en el tema el  monitor es un AOC modelo 5AE de 15"

mil gracias por la mano que me puedas dar en esto

Atte,
jj


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha veces es problema del conector que se a viciado, torciendo lijeramente la patilla se arregla , al romperle el vicio.

La forma de hacerlo es buscando un destornillador pequeno  y pala larga, apoyas en el pin vecino (punto de apoyo) y presionas el pin problematico medio milimetro, con suavidad varias veces.

Con eso dura una temporada.


----------



## jj (Mar 5, 2008)

hola tiopepe

hice lo de mover los pones del enchufe y sigue el color amarillo, voy a abrir la targeta del cañon del monitor y calentar las soldaduras de esta targeta para ver que resulta.
Estare comentando haber que pasa


----------



## jgabriel (Jun 3, 2008)

Hola a todos, primero que nada soy nuevo  

Bueno tengo el mismo problema con mi monitor, que a veces se pone de un color amarillo verdoso y es un lg flatron t730sh, y la única conclusión que pude lograr es que es por la humedad, soy del sur de santa fe en argentina y aquí hay mucha humedad y solo me ocurre en días de lluvia. No se si será por lo mismo, pero si te sirve
saludos


----------

